# Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln



## guese1 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo
mein Minn Kota EX 42 Stufenlos hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel,läuft tadellos.Nun habe ich gelesen das nach ca.100Std.die Kohle gewechselt werden soll.Kann ich das selber machen und wie komme ich an die Bürsten.Das Boot liegt nähmlich in Polen und ich bin Dort ein paar mal im Jahr  möchte nur nicht den ganzen Motor mitschleppen.gruß guese1


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln*

Moin

Lese mal hier.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218835

Solange der Motor einwandfrei läuft brauch man auch nicht unbedingt die Kohlen wechseln,kommt es irgendwann zum Leistungsabfall/ausfälle...etc.dann sollte man mal nach schauen ob noch alles ok ist.


lg


----------



## guese1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln*

Hallo
Wenn ich dann in Polen bin und der Fall tritt auf,habe ich 1.keine Ersatzkohlen und 2.wüsste ich nicht wie ich die auswechseln muss darum will ich vorsorgen gruß guese1


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln*

Ja entweder du gehst alleine bei,oder suchst dir jemand der sich da ran traut,bezw.nen Laden der Minn.K. repariert...etc.

Kohlen kann man über Minn K.Vertragshändlern bestellen,must dir mal welche rausgooogeln (Vertragshändler) und mal bei einem anrufen.

Hier mit der größte.

http://www.allroundmarin.com/index.php/service

Klick mal auf die Schiffe drauf,du must wohl Seeling anrufen das ist daß Schiff über Berlin,der macht Service für Minn.K.Motoren.


lg


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln*

Moin moin,

An Teile für MK-Motoren rannzukommen ist nicht sooo einfach. Nach langer Suche Suche hatte ich nen Vertragshändler gefunden der dazu in der Lage war. Allerdings mußte der die Teile aus Östereich ordern was den Versand nicht gerade günstig machte.

Der Austausch der Kohlen selber ist nicht so schlimm. Propeller ab - 2 Schrauben gelöst - Vorderes Lagerschild mit samt dem Rotor herausgezogen und schon liegen die Bürsten frei.
Idealer weise sollte man beim Teile bestellen überlegegen ob es Sinn macht evt . neue Dichtungen sowie Lager + Buchsen gleichmit zu bestellen. Grade wenn der Motor schon einiges aufem Buckel hat.
 Ich habe damals ( vor 3 Jahren) ca. 30€ für alles bezahlt.


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Kohlebürsten wechseln*

Also Seeling Repariert....usw.



Seeling Bootstechnik

Allroundmarin Servicestelle für

* Minn Kota: Elektromotoren und Zubehör

Stargarder Straße 21
17279 Lychen
Tel: 039888/2962
Fax: 039888/52101
Email: Auto-Bootst.Seeling@t-online.de​ 
quelle: http://www.allroundmarin.com/index.php/service



Mein Bootsladen hier vor ort hat da schon das ein oder andere bestellt,für mich schon 2 mal die bekannten Stufenschalter die gern mal durchbrennen.

lg


----------

